

São Paulo's first fail conf, "ffffuuuu Conf" on Nov 20th  - malandrew
http://ffffuuuu.me/

======
frou_dh
If you like ffffuuuuuu, there's an all-you-can-eat buffet at
<http://www.reddit.com/r/fffffffuuuuuuuuuuuu>

~~~
steveklabnik
And if you don't want to type it out, just remember "7f12u" and hit up
<http://www.reddit.com/r/7f12u> and click the link on the right.

~~~
citricsquid
or <http://f7u12.com>

